# Why are my posts going weird?



## Aikikitty (Mar 21, 2005)

The last two (now three) times I've posted, for some reason it comes out really long horizontally! It never did that before and I tried to edit my posts to fix it, but it would come out the same. It's just weird because it never did that before and now it is. It's quite annoying both for me and for anyone who might try to read it.

 Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2005)

What browser, etc are you using?


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 21, 2005)

Ah, never mind, I just fixed it myself.  I looked at my profile and the same problem was happening but only on the signature part!  I just re-edited my signature and now the problem is fixed.  Wish I thought to try that sooner.

Thanks anyway!  You can delete this thread if you wish (just wasting space now).

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 21, 2005)

So the problem wasn't between the keyboard and the chair huh? That's always good to know... hee hee.. (just kidding) glad you got it fixed. 
 :uhyeah:


----------



## masherdong (Mar 21, 2005)

Glad that I can be of help.


----------

